# HaBe 02.01



## Tracer (29. Dezember 2004)

Hola!
Wer hat Lust am Sontag dem 02.01 um 11Uhr durch die HaBe mit zu fahren.
Treffpunkt: Kartner Hütte
Hasta la vista!
willy

P.S.: Das neue Lady kommt auch mit!


----------



## Rabbit (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich!
(natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt) 

BTW: Wer ist "das neue Lady"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (29. Dezember 2004)

Willi hat eine Neue! Doris muß noch mit dem Alten vorlieb nehmen!

Andre


----------



## Sanz (29. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder nüchtern bin, bin ich dabei  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Rabbit (29. Dezember 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Willi hat eine Neue! Doris muß noch mit dem Alten vorlieb nehmen!


Danke, jetzt ist der Groschen ist gefallen


----------



## Mira (29. Dezember 2004)

Wenn's Wetter entsprechend ist, bin auch dabei. Leider immer noch mit "meiner Alten"; meine Gabel ist wohl irgendwo zwischen der Neuen und der Alten Welt hängen geblieben - ach ne, das heißt ja jetzt "Altes Europa"...


----------



## OBRADY (29. Dezember 2004)

Das ist doch ein prima Jahresbeginn.....  

Ich bin dabei....

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTBLorenz (29. Dezember 2004)

ich bin auch dabei !! können wir uns aber nicht lieber S-Bahn station neuwiedthal treffen ?? oder ist die kärtner hütte in der nähe des bahnhofes ?

lorenz


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (29. Dezember 2004)

ich bin auch dabei, wenn es nicht von oben giesst.

Es ist die KÄRTNER HÜTTE.........  
Die kann man gut mit der S-Bahn erreichen.

Es heisst die Lady, die mit dem Du mich betruegst.

Bis dahin,

IGD


----------



## Buddy (29. Dezember 2004)

Bin vllt auch dabei... auch mit meiner Neuen...


----------



## Silvi (29. Dezember 2004)

Sodum und Gomorra     

Ringtausch oder was soll ich daraus lesen???!!!

Ich bin dann natürlich auch dabei. Immerhin wird das dann wieder eine riesen Ausbeute für unser Team!

Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLorenz (29. Dezember 2004)

aber warum denn in aller herrgottsfrühe ?? könn ma nich a std. später..sonst is auch ok... 

man sieht sich
lorenz


----------



## Thol (29. Dezember 2004)

na, dann will ich auch mal *der* neuen Lady meine Aufwartung machen   und erkläre hiermit Teilnahmebereitschaft, wenn der Wetterfrosch da oben mitspielt und ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin    !!

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## ozei (30. Dezember 2004)

Bin leider über Sylvester von Freundin nach Hannover entführt , kann also nicht mit - will aba   



			
				Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Das neue Lady kommt auch mit!


Ne seeeehr schlanke Schwarze, die Scale heißt - soso...


----------



## STEF1 (31. Dezember 2004)

Bin auch wieder im Lande und komme bei gutem Wetter auch mit. STEFFI


----------



## madbull (31. Dezember 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das neue Lady kommt auch mit!


Na - endlich was Hartes...   

Aber die Ein- bis Zwei-Meter-Drops lassen wir damit lieber, was - Willy?!  

Ich gebe dem Rahmen 6 Monate - höchstens...  

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=5892


----------



## Tracer (31. Dezember 2004)

LMB steht fest!
Sollte aber ohne ende Regnen, dann fällt den Termin aus.

Willy


Meik: Ich bin auch gespannt wie lange der Rahmen hält!
        Ich kann mich noch erinnern als vor 10 Jahre die erste MTB + BMX aus 
        Alu gefertig waren.....alle dachten, Alu sei zu weich, bricht, etc,
        etc, etc, etc! Sogar ich wollte das Alu nicht Akzeptieren. Wollte mir ein 
        GT Karrakomo aus Cromo Moly kaufen , aber ein Kumpel der Maschinen-
        bau Stud.... hat mich doch zum Zaskar überredet...ich habe es nie 
        bereuht! Hoffentlich gehts es auch so mit dem Scale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (31. Dezember 2004)

> Ich gebe dem Rahmen 6 Monate - höchstens...



Mein Bauch sagt mir, daß dieser Rahmen bei Willi solange hält, bis er aus Neugier wieder nach noch hübscheren Fra... sucht. 

Bei einem Lebensdauerermüdungsversuch hat die Scale Familie mit 100000 Lastechsel (Wiegetrittbelastung) und einer Kraft von 1,3 kN (~132,5 kG) geglänzt. Da Willi schätzungsweise im CC Einsatz im Mittel weit unter dieser Belastung bleibt, wird sich die ertragbare Lastwechselzahl enorm nach oben korrigieren und der Rahmen ewig halten. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## iglg (1. Januar 2005)

Sollten die HaBe Fans das Jahr 2005 aktiver gestalten wollen, als das abgelaufene 2004 (Schreibende eingeschlossen) ? Das wäre ja klasse, denn 2004 bin ich eindeutig zu wenig gefahren. Wie lang fahrt Ihr denn ? Ich muss meine Tochter am Spätnachmittag aus Neumünster holen, und da liegt die Kärntner Hütte von Lüneburg gesehen ja quasi auf dem Weg....
Jetzt ist es eine Frage des Timings (und wie immer natürlich- des Wetters).

Also: Wie ist der Plan ?

Würde mich freuen...

Tschüss

Ingo


----------



## Alan (1. Januar 2005)

Definiere Spätnachmittag...  Nach Neumünster solltest Du von den der KH rund 1,5 h brauchen - dementsprechend sollte einer Teilnahme an der Ausfahrt nichts entgegensprechen. Und das Wetter.... 

Frohes Neues

Det


----------



## Beppo (1. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,

ich bin auch dabei...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## iglg (1. Januar 2005)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Neumünster solltest Du von den der KH rund 1,5 h brauchen - dementsprechend sollte einer Teilnahme an der Ausfahrt nichts entgegensprechen.




Also denkt Ihr so an eine 4 Stunden-Ausfahrt ? 
Dann bin ich wohl dabei (wenn das Wetter...)

Bis morgen


----------



## ouchylove (1. Januar 2005)

Ola,

wenn ich mit meiner Lernerei heute gut voran komme, schliesse ich mich an ... dann allerdings auch bei grauem Himmel   

verena


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Januar 2005)

Moin,Moin

Frohes Neues allen   !

Hoffe ihr seid alle heile reingerutscht(oder gar gerollt?  )!
Ich hoffe auf viele spassige&sportliche gemeinsame km auf dem Bike,fangen  ja gleich Morgen damit an nachdem der Kater   sich verzogen hat(Als 30ger brauch ich dafür schon n´büschn länger   )
Bin somit auch dabei wenn..(JaJa,das Wetter)es zulässt!Wir sind ja bescheiden in Norddeutschland ,wenigstens trocken von oben,das wär schon was!

Bis denni  

Nils


----------



## MTBLorenz (1. Januar 2005)

jo frohes neues !!!  

mal gucken vieleicht bin ich morgen auch freeride. mal gucken wozu ich lust hab. fahren wir eher strecke oder auch DH ??

lorenz


----------



## Mutti (1. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Wäre gerne dabei ... ... aber bei den derzeitigen Wettervorhersagen ... ... hmmmm!? Also, dann wohl eher doch nicht.  

Aber demnächst ... 

Viele Schönwetterwünsche

Der Mutti


----------



## iglg (2. Januar 2005)

Nennt mich ruhig "Weichei",
aber hier in Lüneburg regnet es gerade ordentlich und der Wind bläst einen vom Rad. Das ist kein Wetter für mich als bekennenden Schönwetterbiker.

Den Harten, Furchtlosen viel Spaß. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLorenz (2. Januar 2005)

mir hats gestern abend den bowdenzug von der frontbremse zerissen     naja bis zum nächste wochenende ist alles wieder fit    hoffe ihr habt trotzdem viel spaß !

lorenz


----------



## northpoint (2. Januar 2005)

Viel Spass!!!

Ich habe gerade meinen gestrigen Platten repariert und entschieden beim Anblick des Wetters ( Sturm,Hagel & Regen) eine Tour zu verschieben...


----------



## Tracer (2. Januar 2005)

...ich hatte heute viel Spaß !
Die Guppe hat gut harmoniert und alle waren gut drauf, trotz Schlambad!
Danke am Andre und Detlef für die Unterstützung bei der Tourguide  .
Wir sehen uns erst in 2 wochen wieder!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## ouchylove (2. Januar 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hatte heute viel Spaß !
> Die Guppe hat gut harmoniert und alle waren gut drauf, trotz Schlambad!



Danke Willi ... war sehr nett ... und  dein Rad ist eine ganze Feine  Immer wieder gern mit euch allen 

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Alan (2. Januar 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hatte heute viel Spaß !
> Die Guppe hat gut harmoniert und alle waren gut drauf, trotz Schlambad!
> Danke am Andre und Detlef für die Unterstützung bei der Tourguide  .



War ausgesprochen witzig. Herrliches Schlammrutschen.  Kein Grund zu danken, die Gruppe ja gut mitgelitten und Andres und meine Wegplanung klaglos über sich ergehen lassen.  
Die Fischbeker Heide war übrigens trocken, allerdings scheinen alle Spaziergänger, Kinderwagenschieber und Hundeausführer auf die Heide ausgewichen zu sein. Es war, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, etwas voll. Auf der Achterbahn vergnügen sich Motocrosser, die Spuren sind deutlich zu sehen und auf dem Weg parallel zum Segelflugplatz kam mir auch einer auf der Nebenspur entgegen. Bin gespannt, wie es dort weitergeht....

Saludos

D.


----------



## OBRADY (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ihr ...

Es war in der Tat eine Schlammschlacht.So dreckig war ich noch nie.......!!

Danke auch an unsere " Vorfahrer".Bin wieder mal da hochgefahren wo ich eigentlich lieber runterfahre....!!

Trotz Schlamm und verbauter Abfahrt vom Karlstein hatten wir alle jede Menge Spaß und haben auch mal wieder viel gelacht.   
Gerne wieder!!!


Liebe Grüße an alle Mitstreiter
Anja


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Januar 2005)

Uuuaah!  

Alle wieder aufgewärmt?
Das war doch ein supi Neujahrsschlammbad und das fast Umsonst und auch noch gesund(Hoffe das bleibt ohne gesundheitliche Folgen für alle,das härtet ab  )!
Hat viel Spass gemacht trotz der widrigen Umstände von unten,auch dank der "Local Heros"!Hat mich sehr gefreut viele mal wiederzusehen!
Sogar die Sonne hat uns überrascht mit ein Paar Strahlen die aber leider nicht wärmten,dafür aber hat uns ab&an das Lachen neben dem zügigen biken zusätzlich gewärmt neben der Schlammkruste natürlich!  
Das nenn ich einen Einstand der auf viel Spass & km hoffen lässt dies Jahr!
Gottseidank haben sich Blitz & Donner ja erst heut Abend gemeldet  !Ham wir nochmal Schwein gehabt  !

Liebe Grüsse an alle "Unerschrockenen"
und auf Bald,  

Nils


----------



## Tracer (4. Januar 2005)

Oh man...war das anstrengt  die Fahräder Tip, Topp wieder zu bringen!!!
Jetzt weiß ich warum alle Bikerin ein Biker als Freund haben wollen  .
Willy


----------



## ouchylove (4. Januar 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich warum alle Bikerin ein Biker als Freund haben wollen



Hey, hier geht es weniger um das putzen als um das Reifenwechseln ...   Mein kleiner Renner steht auch ohne Hilfe wieder hübsch sauber und frisch eingecremt bei mir in der Wohnung ... 

verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (4. Januar 2005)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, hier geht es weniger um das putzen als um das Reifenwechseln ...




Zumindest Reifenwechseln ist ja schnell gelernt und eigentlich immer angenehmer als ein Rad mit einer Dreckkruste wie nach der Ausfahrt vom letzten Sonntag wieder in einen neuwertigen Zustand zu versetzen. 
Wozu gibt's denn Schrauberkurse? 

Wenn Du wie ein Freund die Wahl hast zwischen dem Reinigen des Badezimmers und dem Reinigen von zwei verdreckten Fahrrädern - wo gehst Du lieber ran? An dein Rad und das deiner Freundin oder ans Bad...  


Gruß

D.


----------



## Sanz (4. Januar 2005)

> Mein kleiner Renner steht auch ohne Hilfe wieder hübsch sauber und frisch eingecremt bei mir in der Wohnung



Schön Verena,
immer Initiative zeigen  

Andre


----------



## Janny (4. Januar 2005)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du wie ein Freund die Wahl hast zwischen dem Reinigen des Badezimmers und dem Reinigen von zwei verdreckten Fahrrädern - wo gehst Du lieber ran? An dein Rad und das deiner Freundin oder ans Bad...



Das ist doch 'ne Fangfrage. 

Natürlich macht man(n) sich zuerst an die Freundin ran!  

Aber mal im Ernst: Auf jeden Fall macht es keinen Sinn, zuerst das Bad sauber zu machen, weil das ja wieder schmutzig wird, wenn man mit seinem Liebling in die Wanne steigt. Oder wo macht Ihr Eure Räder sauber?


----------



## madbull (4. Januar 2005)

Mann - ich habe ewig gebraucht, bis ich dieses Bild aus einem früheren Leben  (zumindest auf meinem Rechner) gefunden habe...  Rabbits Badezimmer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gott bin ich froh, dass ich diese Fransen nicht mehr auf dem Kopf habe!


----------



## Anfall (5. Januar 2005)

Als ich das Bild zum ersten Mal in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen habe, dachte ich : "_Wer zur Hölle ist das und wieso kennt Meik den?_"
Und jetzt denke ich: "_..._" Absolute Sprachlosigkeit. Und um mich jetzt noch schön aufs Glatteis zu begeben: Man, sahst du mal komisch (bitte beide Bedeutungen anwenden) aus. (Alternativ könnte man auch noch das Wort Kacke einfügen, aber wir wollen ja sachlich bleiben )


----------



## Mira (5. Januar 2005)

Und hinterher kam der Klempner, was ?
Der Frisuer anscheinend ja etwas später  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

